# Coming soon to a shop near you...FNP45



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

Finally found pics of the 45 on AR15.com (along with a bunch of other new stuff from FN)
http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=1&f=5&t=512830



















Schedualed for release 1st Quarter 2007

14rd mags:smt068

I'm pumped:smt026 :smt041


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice looking gun. I just recommended the 9mm version on another thread. I have read all good things about the gun, and have held one a few times at gun shows. Very nice DA trigger pull. As I said before - if I didn't already have 6 polymer handguns, I'd probably get one


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

FN makes quality weapons :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

So...what does it do that existing .45 designs don't? :mrgreen: The FNP 9mm/.40 design doesn't do anything that seven or eight other designs don't do as well or better.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Have U ever shot it? I haven't, but hear no neg things about it. As I said before, if I wasn't full of plastic guns, I'd probably pick one up. If I didn't just "have to have" a USP compact, I probably would have picked up one of these.


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> So...what does it do that existing .45 designs don't? :mrgreen: The FNP 9mm/.40 design doesn't do anything that seven or eight other designs don't do as well or better.


By your reasoning there should be no Ford, GM, Chrysler, Honda, Toyota, etc. to choose from.
My FNP9 fits me very well. It is as good in quality as guns I tried costing hundreds more. Also, I was wanting to purchase a gun made in the U.S.(NC) :smt1099 . After alot of shooting it came down to an XD or FNP, made in the U.S. finalized mt decision.:smt1099 I will be looking forward to shooting one at the Mfg.shoot at my local range this spring. If I like it, I will probably buy it.(and keep it in my Ford, built in Kentucky)


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

MMMike said:


> By your reasoning there should be no Ford, GM, Chrysler, Honda, Toyota, etc. to choose from.
> My FNP9 fits me very well. It is as good in quality as guns I tried costing hundreds more. Also, I was wanting to purchase a gun made in the U.S.(NC) :smt1099 . After alot of shooting it came down to an XD or FNP, made in the U.S. finalized mt decision.:smt1099 I will be looking forward to shooting one at the Mfg.shoot at my local range this spring. If I like it, I will probably buy it.(and keep it in my Ford, built in Kentucky)


Ya gotta understand ,if it isnt glock it just isnt:mrgreen: Mike B. eats ,sleeps and poops GLOCK:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

scooter said:


> Ya gotta understand ,if it isnt glock it just isnt:mrgreen: Mike B. eats ,sleeps and poops GLOCK:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


OOOOOOOH. Perhaps they will find a cure for it someday, it sounds painful.:mrgreen:


----------



## PX4 Storm (Apr 14, 2007)

It holds 14 rounds, for one.



Mike Barham said:


> So...what does it do that existing .45 designs don't? :mrgreen: The FNP 9mm/.40 design doesn't do anything that seven or eight other designs don't do as well or better.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

PX4 Storm said:


> It holds 14 rounds, for one.


Pardon me while I stifle that yawn from this old thread.

HK USP/MK23: 13 rounds
Glock 21: 14 rounds
Springfield XD: 14 rounds
Para-Ordnance P14: 14 rounds
Taurus 24/7: 13 rounds

A double stack .45 is hardly an innovation. Most of the above pistols have been around for years.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

<----- Desperately trying to stuff 15th round into his XD45...

Damn! Mike said....

LOL


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> <----- Desperately trying to stuff 15th round into his XD45...
> 
> Damn! Mike said....
> 
> LOL


Heh heh, you got me! I hit the wrong key. Correction: Springfield XD: 14 rounds!

Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I noticed that too earlier this morning, but didn't feel like correcting U. :mrgreen:


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't belive I started this thread over a year ago. I wish FN would get off their asses and release the damn thing. My interest peaked a while back, but I would still like to get my hands on one. I really like my FNP9, so I have high hopes for the 45.


----------



## PX4 Storm (Apr 14, 2007)

Must be tough to be so cynical.

I guess I should have added that it'll probably be cheap, as opposed to the HK and Para; will be made in the good ol' USA, as opposed to Croatia, Germany, Austria or Brazil; will have a safety and decocker, as opposed to the Glock and XD; not be as ugly as a pig's ass, as opposed to everything mentioned except the HK and Para, and it will not be a Taurus.

It's nice to have options when shopping for firearms and the FNP-45 is just another choice. If it's not your cup of tea, so be it. You can certainly feel free to get back to your nap.

A firearm needn't be innovative to be extraordinary.



Mike Barham said:


> Pardon me while I stifle that yawn from this old thread.
> 
> HK USP/MK23: 13 rounds
> Glock 21: 14 rounds
> ...


----------



## PX4 Storm (Apr 14, 2007)

It'd be nice if they come out pretty soon. I've been looking forward to giving FN the money that would've gone to Beretta.

At least we know that that FN is "stacking FNP-45s to the ceiling." Maybe they need to fill the warehouse before they can sell them.



MMMike said:


> I can't belive I started this thread over a year ago. I wish FN would get off their asses and release the damn thing. My interest peaked a while back, but I would still like to get my hands on one. I really like my FNP9, so I have high hopes for the 45.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MMMike said:


> I can't belive I started this thread over a year ago. I wish FN would get off their asses and release the damn thing. My interest peaked a while back, but I would still like to get my hands on one. I really like my FNP9, so I have high hopes for the 45.


At the end of Oct 2007, at our usual FN rep question session at the Fn Forum - the rep stated that the FNP 45 would be out in Nov 07. November isn't over yet - so maybe there is hope. But, it looks like it may have been pushed back again. We'll see.

Look at the HK45 - that took forever. Beretta still hasn't released their PX4 45.

Things take time.


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

I was (and am) jonesin' for a FNP9 but the .45 looks equally as desirable.
Hmmm may have to get both. :smt023


----------



## mbott (Oct 3, 2007)

Last I heard was "mid-January", however I do know that the latest LE pricing states "1st quarter of 2008". I'm hoping for mid-January. 

-- 
Mike


----------



## m62-m76 (Dec 31, 2007)

Correction, the FNP45 is a 14 round magazine - so 14+1=15 rounds.


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, it's finally out there. There's 5 on gunbroker now, here's one
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=91384824

It's the most expensive listing, but it has an actual picture, not just a mfg. pic. Sure looks like a safety position, not just a decocker. Condition 1 option would be a plus.

All I've seen on the net so far are the stainless units.

I want a black one with night sights.:smt023


----------



## mbott (Oct 3, 2007)

MMMike said:


> I want a black one with night sights.:smt023


That's the same one I'm waiting on ... # 47911

-- 
Mike


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

The word I got was that the night sight versions will not be available for several months. Summertime at best.

So I took the plunge.:smt023:smt023

I should have it late next week.

I'll post pics & RR when I can.


----------



## mbott (Oct 3, 2007)

MMMike said:


> The word I got was that the night sight versions will not be available for several months. Summertime at best.


"Late spring" was how it was phrased to me yesterday. The option was presented to me to get a non-night sight gun "sooner" and then add the night sights when they are available.

-- 
Mike


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

mbott said:


> "Late spring" was how it was phrased to me yesterday. The option was presented to me to get a non-night sight gun "sooner" and then add the night sights when they are available.
> 
> --
> Mike


The last thing I was going to do is wait for FN to release something again, look at the date I started this thread.:smt076

I will probably add NS later, for now....:smt071:smt071:smt068:smt068:smt067:smt067:

:supz:


----------



## mbott (Oct 3, 2007)

MMMike said:


> The last thing I was going to do is wait for FN to release something again, look at the date I started this thread.


I hear you. I first shot the FNP last July/August when FNP came into town with a lot of their goodies. I've been waiting ever since.

-- 
Mike


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

WOOHOOO I finally got it!!!

I'll get pics and report up soon. I did go to the range and put a few down range.:smt023

Quick report...EXCELLENT.


----------



## mbott (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats! I, on the other hand, am getting just a bit tired of waiting. I might just keep my CZ SP-01 Tactical (19+1, night sights) and start looking for something else.

That's all subject to change when you post pictures and a detailed range report. 

-- 
Mike


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

I put up a post that compares the FNP45 and the FNP9. Not exactly a detailed RR, but my impressions after the 45's first outing.


----------



## mbott (Oct 3, 2007)

MMMike said:


> The last thing I was going to do is wait for FN to release something again, look at the date I started this thread.


Yea, I know. I picked up a M&P 45 and added a set of the AmeriGlo night sights to it when I couldn't get the Trijicons. The M&P has been very accurate and reliable, but I still find myself wanting the FNP 45 in matte black and night sights. So, I'll wait.

-- 
Mike


----------



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

I just picked up a FN FNP-45 myself yesterday. Mine does not have night sights either and I have not had time to take it to the range yet. However, I have been wanting another .45 since I sold my H&K USP compact and since my local dealer was going out of business yesterday, and had just got the FN a couple days ago, I drooled over it until I finally called the wife and got permission to buy it. This will be my first FN but after hearing the high remarks about their products, I am very excited. I can add night sights at some later date. I will probably try and get at least 100 rounds down range on Sunday but since its Mother's Day and I have to work in the afternoon it may have to wait.


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

*fnp*

I have had an FNP since they came out, I just ordered a Blade-Tech holster for it and now I love it even more. Make sure you guys call FN because they will send you the new backstraps that fit better... i have put probably 200 rounds through and I love the way it shots..


----------



## duckdon (Jun 13, 2008)

Anyone know if FN submitted the FNP-45 for California testing yet?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

duckdon said:


> Anyone know if FN submitted the FNP-45 for California testing yet?


I haven't heard anything - but no way to know right now.

With that upcoming microprint thing that CA is requiring - U will see many brands pull out, IMHO


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

any updates to this thread?

it has now been featured in at least 3 gun magazines in the past 2 months so where are they?
i do not own a shootable 45acp so my collection is incomplete
don't like the looks of the xd45 
don't neccesarily like the g21sf so I am waiting on this piece


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm interested in seeing one of those 1st hand. I bought a Pro-40 a while back but didn't really fool with it much till a couple months ago. I really like how it shoots and am really wanting to get my hands on a 45 to see if the feel is the same. If so I'd say I"ll add one.:smt033


----------



## RonH (Oct 12, 2008)

hideit said:


> any updates to this thread?
> 
> it has now been featured in at least 3 gun magazines in the past 2 months so where are they?
> i do not own a shootable 45acp so my collection is incomplete
> ...


Gunbroker has a lot of them. 
Or go to www.fnhusa.com and go to the dealer locater, put in you zip code and see if any are in your area.

I found a place near me that has several Black ones and Bi-tone ones.
The manual safeties are out too now. 
IIRC the FDE ones will be released late this year or early next year.
The USG's are available in Black and Bi-tone and you can get them with a Bladetech shooters pack for $660

I couldn't stand it any longer and got the black DA/SA one.
I took it to the range and put 200 rounds of 230 gr FMJ Magtech ammo through it in an hour with no malfunctions.
IMO it has a good DA and SA trigger. The SA pull popped at 4.2 pounds. I haven't measured the DA pull yet, but would guess it is around 7 pounds or so.
It is very balanced, even on the last shot. The recoil is sucked up nicely, it stays put in my hand shot after shot after shot.









Three 14 round mags at 25 feet. Not that great but it's a new gun and I haven't had much practice with a pistol lately.


----------

